# Son Tay Prison Raid



## Gypsy (Nov 22, 2006)

Unfortunately I missed adding this date to the calendar so it didn't pop up yesterday, but it will in the future.  It really began a few minutes before midnight on 20 November, but I added it to the 21st. 

For those of you who might not be aware...

http://home.earthlink.net/~aircommando1/SONTAYRA1.htm


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## AWP (Nov 21, 2008)

One of the a/c involved stayed in service, became an MH-53M, and just retired. It is now at the Air Force museum.

http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=12439

http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=12440


----------



## talonlm (Nov 24, 2008)

Another one of the aircraft involved, MC-130E 64-0523, is still flying mission to this day.  Lots of history in the AFSOC fleet.  Perhaps someday it can all be told.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Bull Simons was one of my heroes.


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 25, 2008)

Thoughts out to all those involved...


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 25, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> One of the a/c involved stayed in service, became an MH-53M, and just retired. It is now at the Air Force museum.
> 
> http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=12439
> 
> http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=12440



I probably jumped from this bird when she was still a HH-53 in England.


----------

